

Aurelius Acquired by DataStax - pandemicsyn
http://thinkaurelius.com/2015/02/03/aurelius-acquired-by-datastax/

======
pandemicsyn
Hadn't heard of Titan before. tl;dr from:
[http://thinkaurelius.github.io/titan/](http://thinkaurelius.github.io/titan/)

"Titan is a scalable graph database optimized for storing and querying graphs
containing hundreds of billions of vertices and edges distributed across a
multi-machine cluster. Titan is a transactional database that can support
thousands of concurrent users executing complex graph traversals in real
time."

------
technologia
I love titan and seeing them get acquired by Datastax makes me hope for even
better support for cassandra.

